# 1D X NOT compatible with Pocket Wizard!



## clicstudio (Jul 21, 2012)

Hey, as I found out a few Months back, there is still a problem with Pocket Wizards and the 5D III. I just got
My 1D X and the problem with it is worse. Even at 1/125 there is a black bar on the frame. I downloaded the latest beta for my TT-1 and it still doesn't sync my Einstein flashes
With pocket wizard PowerMC 2's. 
According to PW's website, this beta release is still NOT compatible with 5D or 1DX. They claim they are working on it... Basically I have a new
Camera Which I can't use at the studio!
The system is great though with a 1D IV. I also have a PW AC-3. which lets me control power output for 3 flashes in real time from the camera. 
I am really disappointed and rathet irate that they haven't fixed the problem. 
I really thought the problem was the sync limitation of the 5D but it is worse
On th 1D.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jul 21, 2012)

Is it uncommon that third party gear doesn't work right away with new-to-market products?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 21, 2012)

No real option other than to wait for PW to reverse engineer a fix. The 5DIII will be their priority, then the 1D X.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 21, 2012)

I think you have it backward in the title. The Pocket Wizard is not compatible with the D1 X. 
Thats to be expected. Every time Canon makes a improvement or change in a new model, many third party products that have attempted to reverse engineer Canon's interface have to update their products. Its happened to lenses as well, it hit Sigma twice.
Sometimes, they are unable to fix it, but that seems unlikkely here. It took PW a few months to get their unit working with the 5D MK II which tipped me off to avoid them.


----------



## tamedia (Jul 21, 2012)

Considering there have been no bodies to develop new firmware on, I am not surprised at all. 
How could you possibly expect code to be written for a camera you have not even seen?


----------



## clicstudio (Jul 21, 2012)

tamedia said:


> Considering there have been no bodies to develop new firmware on, I am not surprised at all.
> How could you possibly expect code to be written for a camera you have not even seen?


The 5D has been out for a few months.


----------



## JEAraman (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm still using my 5D 2 for studio work.. I hope they get the new firmware with 1dx support soon!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 21, 2012)

clicstudio said:


> The 5D has been out for a few months.



Yeah, but a few months in PocketWizard time is like a few days in the real world. I like their products, but I don't know that they've ever come even close to hitting a scheduled release date. I mean, it's like they think they're Canon or something...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 21, 2012)

clicstudio said:


> tamedia said:
> 
> 
> > Considering there have been no bodies to develop new firmware on, I am not surprised at all.
> ...


A few as in 6 or more months.


----------



## nightbreath (Jul 23, 2012)

Here's what I've got from PocketWizard support in my mail-box:



> Thank you for your inquiry. We just got our 5D Mark III in very recently, and are working hard to test it for full compatibility with our ControlTL radios. This is what we've been telling everyone about the new offerings from Canon and Nikon:
> 
> ... /* boring text */
> 
> You may also be interested in this newspost: http://www.pocketwizard.com/news_events/news/firmware_release_plan/


The realease plan looked the same when I checked one month ago.


----------



## Viggo (Jul 23, 2012)

Just to toot THAT horn again, it works perfect with the Phottix Odin and always has. Tried with the first firmware on a Sample 1d X and it worked. Used it a lot on my 5d3 and it works without a single hitch, no matter which speed I shoot.


----------



## justsomedude (Jul 23, 2012)

Viggo said:


> Just to toot THAT horn again, it works perfect with the Phottix Odin and always has. Tried with the first firmware on a Sample 1d X and it worked. Used it a lot on my 5d3 and it works without a single hitch, no matter which speed I shoot.



The Phottix Odins come up from time to time when compatibility issues with PocketWizard is discussed. One must keep in mind that the two companies are from two different countries that operate under different laws.

Phottix is a Chinese company, and is simply forwarding the stock Canon flash code on to its receivers. They can only get away with this by operating outside the USA. On the flip side, as an American company PocketWizard cannot use Canon's codes without violating US patents. To get around this, they reverse engineer the flash codes, transmit a proprietary PocketWizard code, which is then converted back to Canon's coding on the receiving end. A bit of a mess which requires the long and tedious process of reverse engineering when new products launch. Unfortunately, it's the only way PW can operate in the USA and remain legal. If all they were doing was sending out Canon signals in a PocketWizard branded box (the Phottix approach), they'd be slapped with a lawsuit in no time.

There are pros/cons to both systems, and pros/cons to working with a foreign manufacturer vs. a US supplier. To each their own. I just think it should be understood why one system often works "out of the box" when the other does not.


----------



## Viggo (Jul 23, 2012)

justsomedude said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > Just to toot THAT horn again, it works perfect with the Phottix Odin and always has. Tried with the first firmware on a Sample 1d X and it worked. Used it a lot on my 5d3 and it works without a single hitch, no matter which speed I shoot.
> ...



That is of course a very valid point, and I'm glad you pointed it out.

But I must admit, I reeaally don't care about what law says what when I'm buying a very expensive product that promises gold and unicorns and fail on every single level when I wanted to use them.


----------



## JEAraman (Jul 23, 2012)

justsomedude said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > Just to toot THAT horn again, it works perfect with the Phottix Odin and always has. Tried with the first firmware on a Sample 1d X and it worked. Used it a lot on my 5d3 and it works without a single hitch, no matter which speed I shoot.
> ...



.. I never thought of it that way.. Interesting to know!


----------



## justsomedude (Jul 23, 2012)

Viggo said:


> That is of course a very valid point, and I'm glad you pointed it out.
> 
> But I must admit, I reeaally don't care about what law says what when I'm buying a very expensive product that promises gold and unicorns and fail on every single level when I wanted to use them.



Like I said, to each their own. If functionality is your only factor when purchasing gear, then Phottix offers a very attractive solution. Those seeking other points of satisfaction may be swayed by the competition. Throwing my own two cents into the hat... I've dropped Flex units, suffered the 580EX flash tube failure, and every item damaged has been serviced by PocketWizard free of charge and returned with expedited shipping. 

That's a very big plus to me. But I can certainly understand how others might be less interested by service, when their only requirement is instant gratification with compatibility with the latest gear. That's why competition exists!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 23, 2012)

justsomedude said:


> Unfortunately, it's the only way PW can operate in the USA and remain legal. If all they were doing was sending out Canon signals in a PocketWizard branded box (the Phottix approach), they'd be slapped with a lawsuit in no time.
> 
> There are pros/cons to both systems, and pros/cons to working with a foreign manufacturer vs. a US supplier. To each their own. I just think it should be understood why one system often works "out of the box" when the other does not.


Nice theory, but all Canon has to do is file a complaint and all Phottix imports would be siezed or banned. Its the same as Apple filing a complaint against Samsung.


----------



## Simon Newton (Apr 12, 2013)

tamedia said:


> Considering there have been no bodies to develop new firmware on, I am not surprised at all.
> How could you possibly expect code to be written for a camera you have not even seen?



After nearly another nine months how do people feel about this ?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 12, 2013)

I feel ok since the current beta firmware supports normal manual control with the 1D X, including AC3 and blended TT5/monolight control.


----------



## RLPhoto (Apr 12, 2013)

Cyber commander works fantastic for Einstein strobes, why not use the sync port for the einsteins and the PW's on the hot shoe to trigger speedlites? (if used)


----------



## Lawliet (Apr 12, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I feel ok since the current beta firmware supports normal manual control with the 1D X, including AC3 and blended TT5/monolight control.


I actually prefer the 1Dx-version over the TTL-capable default - power tracking for manually controlled speedlights is more helpful then the TTL-inherent randomness if one works with changing apertures. Makes me wonder if that will transfer to the other cameras...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 12, 2013)

Lawliet said:


> I actually prefer the 1Dx-version over the TTL-capable default - power tracking for manually controlled speedlights is more helpful then the TTL-inherent randomness if one works with changing apertures.



Agreed. 

I'm onto the next dilemma. I've just sold my pair of 430's and picked up a second 600EX and an ST-E3-RT. I have two 24" Ezyboxes for Speedlites and a 48" octabox for the Einstein). 

So...a Lastolite 48x12" and maybe a 3rd 600, or a PCB strip box with a second Einstein and PowerMC2?


----------



## PaulTopol (Apr 12, 2013)

Why not just plug the transmitter into the pc plug for the moment?
Do you lose any features?


----------



## MyPhotographer (Apr 12, 2013)

http://www.pocketwizard.com/upload/photos/677MiniTT1FlexTT5_Canon_6.201_betafirmware_releasenotes.pdf

The Canon 1D X will work in the ControlTL® system with some important operational considerations:
• Manual power control only – No TTL. TTL is not currently available when using the 1D X with a MiniTT1 or FlexTT5. See additional information on the next page.
• Manual power control operates normally, which includes the following functions:
• Manual power control for X-sync
• Manual power control for HSS
• HyperSync®
• Rear Curtain Sync
• AC3 ZoneController with the zone set to “M” for Manual
• Manual power control of compatible flashes like Einstein E640, AlienBees, White Lightning, and select Elinchrom flashes
• Improved HyperSync performance. New HyperSync enhancements allow for the 1D X to perform well when shooting with studio flash above X-sync.
• PowerTracking with the Canon 1D X works with “Full Manual” and the new
“Full Manual + FEC” setting. Other PowerTracking settings are not available
at this time.


----------



## awinphoto (Apr 12, 2013)

You can always use the good ol' fashion sync cord that comes with your flashes... But yeah, these cameras have nearly been out a good year and we are still twiddling our thumbs for PW to show up to the game... At least with my 5d3 and PW3, i can get good results at 1/160.


----------

